# Lumens Factory E0-9 runtime



## etc (Nov 29, 2015)

I have not run incans for a very long time. Do not remember the last time. Maybe 8 years ago. 

I stuck a P90 I have laying around in a FiveMega body with 2x18500 cells, the 3x123 format body. The capacity is pretty low and they are protected. I think it's 1500 mAh. I only got a pitiful 20 minute runtime out of it. Before they cut off. 

Now I know why the LEDs rule. If this happens at a critical moment, you are in trouble. 123 cells work better at least they don't leave you in the dark instantly but even then the runtime is not that great.


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 29, 2015)

*Re: P90 short runtime*

But, how awesome was the beam?


----------



## etc (Nov 29, 2015)

*Re: P90 short runtime*

tons better than with P60..... I would say almost right tint, maybe a little on the yellow side, but it does make incans look blue or wrong colored, all of them.

I have these 18500s I don't use, so thought I would run it using these cells, I don't care if I run up the recharging cycles on them.


----------



## Up All Night (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re: P90 short runtime*

Something is amiss here. You should be in the one hour range with that set-up, I get north of forty minutes with two AW 17500 1100 mAh batteries.
A P90 draws a little less than 1.2A running two LiCo batteries. 

Running IMR will prevent "sudden blackout", just don't take them too low!

*Long live the incand!! 
:naughty:*


----------



## sgt253 (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re: P90 short runtime*

+1 I get the same from two 17500's in a 9P. Battery issue?


----------



## etc (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re: P90 short runtime*

Mayb it was closer to 45+ min. I turned it on and fell asleep so my perception of time may not be valid.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re: P90 short runtime*

Wow...  Two incand bashing threads in two days? If you're just an LED fan, good for you. Flaming another product isn't very productive.

Edit- Sorry. Threads started eight minutes apart? C'mon now...


----------



## cland72 (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re: P90 short runtime*



etc said:


> I have not run incans for a very long time. Do not remember the last time. Maybe 8 years ago.
> 
> I stuck a P90 I have laying around in a FiveMega body with 2x18500 cells, the 3x123 format body. The capacity is pretty low and they are protected. I think it's 1500 mAh.
> *I only got a pitiful 20 minute runtime out of it.* Before they cut off.
> ...





etc said:


> *Mayb it was closer to 45+ min*. I turned it on and fell asleep so my perception of time may not be valid.



Troll thread. Maybe an incan slapped his mama?


----------



## Illum (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re: P90 short runtime*

When I fist started running P90 + 2x17500s I did get about 35-40 minutes out of it. Repeat about 30 cycles [about a month of night use] the same set of batteries [AW Protected] only yields about 15, then before this month when I tried it it dims to orange literally in 2 minutes. Whatever it did, my 17500s didn't like it. Repeated the test with two sets of 17500s, same result, but both sets will work just fine running a malkoff M61 and a Seraph SSC P7 on an M3T body. so I'm not sure whats going on with the P90 other than producing erratic results


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re: P90 short runtime*

Pulling too much current? What does a P90 draw, anyway?


----------



## archimedes (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: P90 short runtime*



etc said:


> I have not run incans for a very long time. Do not remember the last time. Maybe 8 years ago....



Here's a refresher ....

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/161536


----------



## fivemega (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: P90 short runtime*

*A pair of healthy 18500 (1500mAh) should run the incand P90 for well over an hour. If they don't then time to replace with pair of new cells.*


----------



## chewy78 (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: P90 short runtime*



Up All Night said:


> Something is amiss here. You should be in the one hour range with that set-up, I get north of forty minutes with two AW 17500 1100 mAh batteries.
> A P90 draws a little less than 1.2A running two LiCo batteries.
> 
> Running IMR will prevent "sudden blackout", just don't take them too low!
> ...



the p90 draws 1.15 amps in my 2- 18650 solar force L2x extended.


----------



## etc (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: P90 short runtime*

They are 2 trustfire protected cells, new, says 1800 mAh - not sure how credible that is.
I am not real sure at all what the runtime was. I think my perception may have been wrong. It really does not make a huge difference either way. We all know what P90 does and that what it is.


----------



## leon2245 (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: P90 short runtime*

What happened to you lol?

its almost like a different poster now... Hacked?


----------



## etc (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: P90 short runtime*

5 years of brutal custody battle, about 80,000 spent, more brain (and soul) damage than you can imagine.

This November marked the 5 year anniversary where I was served my initial (and false) "protective order" and got kicked out on the street on a cold November night. All I had on me was my wallet, an extra shirt and Surefire 6P clone (Fivemega body) with Malkoff M60L. The "Law" gave me 10 minutes to my things.

Every time I use that flashlight, the memories come back. I shelved it for a few years, but recently took it out again. It's a little painful -- but it is still a great light. 

Did not know if it was a serious question or a rhetorical question. A lot has happened since I joined in 2004.

Back to Original Post, my bathroom has a single switch for both the light and the fan in the ceiling, which is loud as ****. So I never turn on the switch. I turned on the FiveMega with the incan module and these 18500 cells, fell asleep in the bathtub, in nice hot water, and lost track of time. I probably did get an hour out of that module, now that I think about it. Kind of hard to track it in that condition. I did not mean to mislead anyone.
I am also running a test on Malkoff M61LLL, running it in another FiveMega with 2 alkaine AA. It's much dimmer than the incan, obviously but the little slug keeps on running. I turned it on as a backup, when the incan ran out.

I just realized the bulb is not P90 at all. I totally forgot I swapped it for Lumens Factory E0-9. I was totally certain it was P90, until I checked. I think what happened about 5 years ago, the P90 burned out and I swapped in the Lumens factory I got on a trade.

The post count is working against me, I am "burned out" on everything. Posters with fewer posts than me have more energy, more enthusiasm and don't feel like me, or a burned out PXX module (Joke).

Lumens Factory makes cool stuff. Runtime of 45 mins totally makes sense on 18500s.

Go ahead and edit the title of this thread to Lumens Factory E0-9 runtime, as this title is misleading. sorry


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: P90 short runtime*

Brother go for a hike. It will clear your mind. Oh and yes family court sucks. Big time.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 2, 2015)

*Re: P90 short runtime*

Etc- been there... It will get better. Hang in there. Sorta on topic, that Malkoff LLL mode will run a bunch longer than the E09 or P90 on similar cells, no doubt.


----------



## etc (Dec 2, 2015)

*Re: P90 short runtime*

I just put fresh cells into my FiveMega, I have the original AW 18500 cells I got way back when. They must be 6 years old now and keep ticking, despite extended usage. I got about 6 and 2 of them don't hold charge anymore. I peeled the stickers off to differentiate them. 

That Lumen Factory module is neat. I haven't run it very much. As a bonus, I like to run them in the winter. Keeps your hand nice and warm. 

You know what is scary, when you compare your favorite Malkoff to the Lumens Factory. I have another LM but don't remember the model number. it makes Malkoff tint look not that great. I don't have any "W" warm modules.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 2, 2015)

I knew it was etc, his Malkoffs always lead him back here, lol. :wave:
Thread title changed per the OP.


----------



## etc (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you for fixing my oversight.......

Typo LM=LF (Lumens Factory) I have another one, with the "H" in the model designation, supposedly a little lower on lumens, a little more runtime.

That warm incan is a morale boost on cold December nights.

Reminds me of my childhood and these junky olde $0.99 incans with half-burned out D cells and ugly rings on the wall. I wish I had Surefire and Lumens Factory when I was a kid. LEDs are just so efficient they are not fun.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 2, 2015)

Honestly, if I had to choose between incans w/ LiIon rechargeables or led's w/ Lithium primaries, I think I'd be awful tempted by a P90 w/ 2x18650 in a bored SF body. It's hard to beat guilt-free lumens of any flavor IMO.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 2, 2015)

The infamous and elusive 12P???   Credit to fivemega for the bored body. And oveready for the McClicky kit in the tailcap. G3 and C2 for reference.


----------



## etc (Dec 2, 2015)

FiveMega 12P body
AW cells - don't want to waste newer 3500 mAh cells on it.


----------



## socom1970 (Dec 11, 2015)

I gotcher 12P's right here, boys!




I love these so much! These are some of my favorite incans. 

Top to bottom: 
Green Leef c-c 2x18650+SF Z48+SF KT2 turbohead+LF M3T, 
Black Leef c-c 2x18650+SF SW02+SF 3 inch SRTH+LF IMR M3T, 
Black Leef 2x18500+SF Z44+LF HO-9, 
Black Leef 2x18340+FM coolie spike+LF EO-9.

I also love the EO-9. The runtime is fine with me, I just use a larger body if I want more runtime. 

Kestrel got it right. For non-turbohead config, my favorite also is the 2x18650+P90 (EO-9 here) combo (12P). One of the best ever.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 11, 2015)

socom1970 said:


> ....
> Green Leef c-c 2x18650+SF SW02 smoothie+SF KT2 turbohead+LF M3T,
> ....



Isn't that a Z48 (not SW02) ... ?


----------



## socom1970 (Dec 11, 2015)

archimedes said:


> Isn't that a Z48 (not SW02) ... ?



Yup, I think you're right. I corrected it. I try to remember all the part numbers as best I can. I got most of 'em right anyhow... 

I guess I think of it as a smoothie SW02 since they're functionally the same, just different outer design.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 11, 2015)

No problem.

SF naming conventions are not always ... consistent

&

CPF'rs can be ... detail oriented


----------



## m4a1usr (Dec 11, 2015)

Hmmm,.....I think this thread has taken a left turn somewhere. To the OP try this for some already known information. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...urrent-draw-SF-amp-other-brands-incl-hotwires


----------



## socom1970 (Dec 11, 2015)

m4a1usr said:


> Hmmm,.....I think this thread has taken a left turn somewhere. To the OP try this for some already known information. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...urrent-draw-SF-amp-other-brands-incl-hotwires



True... sorry about that. I guess I saw his thread and got a little nostalgic. I'm glad he and others still have interest in incans. Back on track, gentlemen and ladies.


----------

